# Sven Forkbeard



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Here's a pic of a skull I did last semester in my props class.









http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_oibmCuORxC8/TAweV-x67MI/AAAAAAAAAEg/D_GuE6wBMlc/s1600/017.JPG

The whole page of more pics can be accessed at

http://bascombemania.blogspot.com/2010/06/gallery-of-oddball-props.html


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Eeeeew ... nice job.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I love it. His eyes are great and i love the ragged hair!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ewww, gross!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice job !


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

LOL, that is just . . . nasty. Great job! I love it -


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

ewww! is that some kind of pirate skull?


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

awesome!!!!!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I like the look you got going. Great job.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I really like that. I agree the hair and eyes are great.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh this poor guy looks like he has been through a lot in his life now he is left to rot. Very nice job! I like how you still have some of his features left and how he is slowly rotting.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Very cool, excellent work!


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

by the way, the hair is theatrical crepe hair that I pressed the ends into the substrate (jaxsan 600, ViCryl, or carpet adhesive, whichever you use). The eyes came from China through ebay. They are half round and hollow doll eyes. I was just there last night and they are still available. I will be placing another order for more eyes today. They come in packages of eight, sixteen and twenty-four if you're interested.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Poor guy. He looks sad, but absolutely amazing!!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Alas poor Sven, we knew him well.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Oh YES.....Love him


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Ewwwww...I love it!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

he is really creepy looking and ugly nice work!


----------



## DeadRN (Jun 21, 2010)

Love it! The eyes are awesome!


----------



## Dr Dark (May 13, 2010)

That's just sick! I love it!!!


----------

